# problem with fonts changing in PDF files I'm sending out



## marathon man (Sep 6, 2010)

My PDF files are displaying the fonts wrong when sent to places that do not have those fonts. 

I have Acrobat 9.3 and when I send PDFs to some people, the fonts are changed or missing. This is when I create a PDF on my own from a document or a web page or email. 

I wish to embed them. 

To do this, I have read I am to re-distill the document. 

In the Acrobat menu, I was told to go here: 

Advanced/print production/acrobat distiller/settings/Job Options. 

I do not have “job Options” available. 

I only have: 

-Font locations
-Watched folders
-Edit Adobe PDF settings
-Add Adobe PDF settings
-Remove Adobe PDF settings
-Security

Choosing 'Edit' or 'Add Settings' above has always shown me that font embedding is already checked on. 


I have also tried:

-Open Adobe Acrobat and load the PDF. Click "File" and select "Open." Select the PDF you want to embed fonts in.

-Click the "Advanced" tab on the top of the application. Select "PDF optimizer" from the list of options.

-Select the "Fonts" option on the left-hand menu bar. The fonts menu will be displayed.

-Select the fonts you want to embed from the right-hand column. There will be two columns of fonts: The left column has fonts that are already embedded, and the right has fonts that are not embedded.

-Click the "Retain" button located in between the two columns of fonts. Click "OK" to save the changes.


The files I have tried keep coming out wrong when sent to a place I know does not have my fonts. 

I could save as an image file and then convert back to PDF but that has its own issues associated with it and takes a bit of time too. 

What else am I to do?

Thanks

MM


----------

